# Dinafem Roadrunner auto



## SherwoodForest (Aug 14, 2009)

I got this free bean and it's growing out nice! Compared to other autos I have it is a bigger healthier beast.


----------



## dboy (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey looks good man, Ive been having trouble finding anyone else on any other site that is growing  this.I have a a RoadRunner that is about to hit 50 days tommorow and she looks tasty, ill post a pic later on, this is my first grow and any advice would be great.


----------



## ray jay (Aug 24, 2009)

Just ordered some beans last week. Roadrunner is one of the free ones.  Lets us know how it finishes. Looks good sherwood.


----------



## dboy (Aug 26, 2009)

dboy said:
			
		

> Hey looks good man, Ive been having trouble finding anyone else on any other site that is growing  this.I have a a RoadRunner that is about to hit 50 days tommorow and she looks tasty, ill post a pic later on, this is my first grow and any advice would be great.



Here they are, day 52....., also, this is my first grow, could anyone tell me  if the yellowing on top in pic58 is normal?  Thanks


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 26, 2009)

oh I have a couple of those coming!!! thanks for posting I am a wreck waiting for them ....eeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 26, 2009)

Got mine. We shall see soon!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 29, 2009)

This is some dank dope dudes! Mine is about a foot tall and the frosting is killer. Tastes like silver(put a silver coin in your mouth and suck it) and when you exhale it tasts chocolaty. My first first toke of it off the bong was a bummer. I dragged it hard and hit the full chamber, it expanded and I coughed into the bong before I could take my mouth off it. Water shot into the stem and forced the bowl out onto the ground where it got mixed with my drool.  Long lasting buzz, not a couch lock yet, but real heady.


----------



## kalikisu (Aug 29, 2009)

hahaha thats funny Sherwood. did bong water come out your nose?:rofl: I want to grow those beans!


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 29, 2009)

nasty bong water. I remember people watering their pot plants with it...stinky!  :beatnik: :huh:


----------

